# yellow stool



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

past week and half have been good, I almost thought I was normal again but tonight at work in the middle of my shift I felt a rather urgent feeling in my tummy. YEP had to run to the bathroom and I had a loose, explosive YELLOW BM, there was some brown in it but it was mostly yellow. When I wiped it was neon yellow and it smelled like baby poop...hard to describe. What the heck is that? I have had yellow BM's on and off before. So looking back at my diet, yesterday I had a tim hortons turkey bacon club sandwich, donut and apple juice. Then in the evening I had a bottle of gatorade and a few glasses of water, then after work had some corn bran cereal. So, the only thing I can think of is that it was the juice ???I just don't like the yellow color. I went to bathroom a couple times within half hour time perioud then took 2 immodium and it passed !!!I am so upset now !!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stool starts out yellow. The reason baby poop tends to be yellow (or green) is they don't have the bacteria in there that turn the yellow or green colors from the bile into dark brown colored compounds.If the stool moves faster than the bacteria can change the color it doesn't turn brown.Apple juice could be a problem as sorbitol (which is in the apples) is an osmotic laxative. Add in the fat from the bacon club (especially if they used full fat mayo or other fatty condiments on it) and the fried donut you would release a good amount of bile. Ideally people can recycle the bile they release, but if you aren't quite balanced and release more than you can recycle you end up with more bile in the colon than you should have and that also can add to explosive yellow stools as just a bit too much bile in the stool is irritating to the colon (it can handle some, but not too much) and can also add to the diarrhea. The more fat you eat, the more bile you release as it is used to digest the fats.Calcium Carbonate sometimes helps with this, but usually you need to be taking that regularly (not so much an after the fact kind of thing). Have you tried that?


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

no never tried the calcium. I have some here I bought long time ago but then was too afraid to try it. I had this sandwich before many times with no problems. so hard to pin point. Maybe I should try the calcium. I get so scared trying new things. I bought caltrate without the magnesium because I tend to be on the looser side. thanks


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

TVgirl said:


> no never tried the calcium. I have some here I bought long time ago but then was too afraid to try it. I had this sandwich before many times with no problems. so hard to pin point. Maybe I should try the calcium. I get so scared trying new things. I bought caltrate without the magnesium because I tend to be on the looser side. thanks


Studies have shown that calcium usage increases the risk of heart attack. I'd try something else before going this route.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the calcium used by people here has vitamin D and it was not included in the Calcium scare news stories, that was looking at calcium without any added D.Yes there was a study, but most of the news stories greatly overstate how "dangerous" it is, and living in the bathroom and being completely sedentary from that is probably more risky than the calcium, and like I said, looks like only supplements that do not have vitamin D are the ones you might want to avoid.Every single thing on the planet including water can kill you. Sometimes you do have to actually balance out and do something risky, like actually eat food, breath air and drink water as not doing anything is worse.I know some people believe no one should ever take any medication or supplement of any kind for IBS because IBS won't kill you, but that really isn't an option for a lot of people and they have to do something.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

TV Girl,I am well and have been for over 18 months.But if I drank apple juice, I would become extremely unwell.Apple juice has elements that my tummy doesn't tolerate. Apart from the fructose and preservatives, apple juice has a high concentration of sorbitol which has a laxative effect on some people.I suggest you never drink apple juice again.Jackmat


----------

